# House Centipede



## jriepe

One room in my house has a clothes closet with mirrored sliding doors that my fifteen year old daughter likes to sit in front of to fix her hair each morning getting ready for school.  One morning as she sat in front of this closet I heard a loud scream.  I ran in there thinking maybe she burned herself on the hair straightener.  But instead this was on the wall with her yelling, Kill it!  Being the perfect dad that I am I immediately ran to my bedroom to grab my camera.  But I also grabbed a fly swatter and was a good enough dad to kill it.

Jerry


----------



## mishele

God, I hate these guys!!! Thanks.....LOL


----------



## nmoody

He is a creepy one. Its hard to tell what the size is from the picture, an inch?


----------



## jriepe

nmoody said:


> He is a creepy one. Its hard to tell what the size is from the picture, an inch?



The best I can remember my guess is probably about 1 and 1/4 inches.

Jerry


----------



## jriepe

Talk about coincidence. A couple hours after I posted this image I heard my daughter scream again but not quite as loud this time.  She informed me there was a bug in the bathtub in the upstairs bathroom.  This silverfish is quite a bit smaller than the house centipede and the thing would not hold still long enough for me to get precise focus.  So after twenty six shots I gave up and picked out the best one.

Jerry


----------



## xj0hnx

Nuke from orbit.


----------



## Fishkon

You might want to call an exterminator, Great shots


----------



## MTVision

Fishkon said:
			
		

> You might want to call an exterminator, Great shots



House centipedes eat all the other bugs. Personally I'd rather have spiders then those creepy ass bugs!!


----------



## jriepe

Fishkon said:


> You might want to call an exterminator, Great shots



Thanks but house centipedes, spiders, silverfish etc. are bugs that occasionally get into most peoples houses and especially those that have unfinished basements.  Now cockroaches are another story.  If I see cockroaches I will immediately call an exterminator.  But I don't have them nor do I have mice.  I've also seen that in some sections of the country stink bugs will invade peoples homes by the hundreds.  My parent's house every year gets invaded by little red beetles that resemble what is commonly called a ladybug.  I also get a few of those but not enough for them to be a nuisance.

Jerry


----------



## Fishkon

jriepe said:


> Fishkon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to call an exterminator, Great shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but house centipedes, spiders, silverfish etc. are bugs that occasionally get into most peoples houses and especially those that have unfinished basements. Now cockroaches are another story. If I see cockroaches I will immediately call an exterminator. But I don't have them nor do I have mice. I've also seen that in some sections of the country stink bugs will invade peoples homes by the hundreds. My parent's house every year gets invaded by little red beetles that resemble what is commonly called a ladybug. I also get a few of those but not enough for them to be a nuisance.
> 
> Jerry
Click to expand...


Whoa, Tough crowd. it was a Joke... I'll be here all week please tip your Waiteres and waitreses


----------



## jriepe

Fishkon I wasn't offended by your suggestion that I get an exterminator.  Hope my reply didn't come across that way.  If it did I certainly didn't intend for it to.

Jerry


----------



## mjhoward

I've seen several of those in my house this past year... they're harmless.  There was one, however, in the living room the dog was sniffing at that wasn't so harmless:


----------



## jriepe

mjhoward what kind of worm is that?  Is this the critter that is not harmless?

Jerry


----------



## mjhoward

No, the ones that were harmless are like the one's you posted... this is a 40 leg centipede. It's a little difficult to see the legs since they match the carpet, but I didn't want to touch it to move it somewhere else.  The 'legs' at on the left end are basically fangs where venom comes out.  I'm very lucky he didn't bite my dog when he was sniffing at it.


----------



## RichardsTPF

Hate those bugs, spider, scorpin, centipede.
Maybe I watch tose scary movie too much.


----------



## Fishkon

jriepe said:


> Fishkon I wasn't offended by your suggestion that I get an exterminator. Hope my reply didn't come across that way. If it did I certainly didn't intend for it to.
> 
> Jerry



No worries, I was just joking around. Great shot sby the way.


----------

